
PayPal Starts Banning VPN and SmartDNS Services - fraqed
https://torrentfreak.com/paypal-starts-banning-vpn-and-smartdns-services-160205/
======
bobby_9x
"PayPal informs the affected business(es) that their accounts have been
permanently limited and that this decision can’t be appealed."

This is the scary thing about some of the services that we rely on: they can
ban you for no reason and there is no appeal.

Amazon does this too. I had $10,000 in sales when they banned my account 5
years ago. No appeals, automatic replies, and no phone number or support line.

I was making Amazon thousands of dollars/month in marketplace fees and they
perma-banned me and destroyed my business in an instant.

Before this happened, I noticed that Amazon was using my sales analytics to
compete and undercut any of my most profitable products.

I never found out why I was banned. I had 100% feedback, fulfilled all returns
quickly, and always answered customer questions.

The basic customer support I was able to contact told me that my banning was
proprietary in nature and they couldn't disclose any information about it and
that any future messages related to this banning would be ignored/trashed.

My money was held for 120 days. This should be illegal.

~~~
coderdude
The length of time the money was held could have been to make sure the
payments didn't receive chargebacks that Amazon would later have to foot the
bill for. Pure speculation but it's something to consider. Even if you had
never received a chargeback on an order that would likely be the standard
policy.

------
zerotolerance
Run your own VPN in your favorite cloud provider. This is an "oldie but
goodie" [http://envyandroid.com/setup-free-private-vpn-on-amazon-
ec2/](http://envyandroid.com/setup-free-private-vpn-on-amazon-ec2/)

